# .::DjZaikO::.beginer can someone help?



## djzaiko

hi im a beginer on musical intruments i would like to learn all abot piano where should i go or start?


----------



## david johnson

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano
http://www.zebrakeys.com/

check for a local teacher, get access to a piano.

luck!

dj


----------



## Krummhorn

I quite agree with the David in his post above. 

When one is first learning an instrument, I believe it is paramount to enlist the aid of a tutor or teacher. The experience from those lessons will stick with you for the rest of your life. 

As I look backwards over my 49 years as a professional musician (and still just as active today as when I started) I am thankful that I was able to have all those years of private keyboard instruction.


----------



## lakshwadeep

I also recommend having someone familiar with the instrument help you. That way you avoid bad habits at the beginning. Later on you will be able to study on your own and also judge what went wrong.


----------

